# Headliner Installation Video from Ciadella Interiors



## Interiorman (Dec 4, 2009)

We have had many requests for a headliner installation and here it is. Gil Curley was one of the first employees with Ciadella in 1977 and a true interior professional. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9LEBS8H0W0&feature=youtube_gdata_player Ciadella Interiors 1-800-875-8390 or visit our website www.ciadellainteriors.com


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Interiorman said:


> We have had many requests for a headliner installation and here it is. Gil Curley was one of the first employees with Ciadella in 1977 and a true interior professional. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9LEBS8H0W0&feature=youtube_gdata_player Ciadella Interiors 1-800-875-8390 or visit our website www.ciadellainteriors.com


great info


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

the video's gone!


----------

